# For anyone considering a Carrera Subway...



## Weegie (16 Aug 2009)

Hi all,

Just bought a Carrera Subway 2 from Halfords, and I'm chuffed to bits with it (although I've only set it up & done my first tentative 3 mile try-out run this morning, after 25 years off a bike). However, here's an important bit of info for anyone also considering buying a Subway...

TWO DIFFERENT MODELS are available - the *Carrera Subway 2 Town & Trail *and the *Carrera Subway 2 Hybrid Commuter*. The same confusion also applies to the cheaper Carrera 1. When people talk about the Subway on this forum, they generally don't specify which model they're referring to.

There are quite a few differences between the two models. For example, the Commuter has a triple ring chainset, the Trail has a double. The Commuter has a solid seatpost, the Trail has a suspension post.

This big difference for me is that the Trail has an _adjustable stem_. As a non-expert, I really didn't pick up on the importance of this. So for the numpties out there like me - _it means you can not adjust the height of the handlebars on the Commuter model!_ 

Of course, I bought the Commuter, and then found that I could ideally use an extra inch or two of handle height to get properly comfortable. Oh well, lesson learned. It's still seems like a really nice bike 

Hope this helps someone. I guess the real lesson here is to try and visually inspect the actual bike you're buying, and more importantly, try it on for size. Unfortunately, my local Halfords didn't have one built on the shop floor, and in a fit of purchasing enthusiasm, I bought it anyway to build up myself.


----------



## Garz (16 Aug 2009)

Oh well weegie at least you can start having fun on your new steed, I too began on a carrera subway hybrid almost two years back now but it introduced me into road cycling.


----------



## Weegie (16 Aug 2009)

> Wait until the autumn and Halfords usually knock a fair whack off these. They've done it for the past 4 years at least.



Fair point, if you can wait. Personally, I wanted to get back onto a bike far more than I wanted to save some money


----------



## HelenD123 (16 Aug 2009)

Weegie said:


> Fair point, if you can wait. Personally, I wanted to get back onto a bike far more than I wanted to save some money



They're reduced at the moment. Up to a third off Carrera bikes.


----------



## montage (16 Aug 2009)

You can change the handlebar height if there are spacers above the stem. And you could buy an adjustable stem no problem


----------



## Weegie (16 Aug 2009)

montage said:


> You can change the handlebar height if there are spacers above the stem. And you could buy an adjustable stem no problem



Cheers for the tips. The spacers are unfortunately factory fitted below the stem, so no joy there. I was able to tweak another 1" height by changing the rotation of the handlebar, but that also moved the hand grips further away from the seat, so one cancelled out the other. Might look into an adjustable stem.

It baffles me why Halfords don't just fit adjustable stems on both models. Can't imagine there would be much of a difference in cost or weight. Ho-hum.


----------



## NormanD (16 Aug 2009)

Try one of these http://www.edinburghbicycle.com/ebw...9&f_SortOrderID=1&f_bct=c003154c003227c003228 as them adjustable ones creak and groan and drive you insane.

Norm


----------



## Weegie (16 Aug 2009)

NormanD said:


> Try one of these http://www.edinburghbicycle.com/ebw...9&f_SortOrderID=1&f_bct=c003154c003227c003228 as them adjustable ones creak and groan and drive you insane. Norm



Ah, just the ticket. Thanks Norm


----------



## OLDSHUNTER (16 Aug 2009)

Hi weegie if bar height not ample did you not try a frame size larger?It is well known that halfords have at times ill advised customers and sold them wrong frame size maybe you should go back to them .Also if you paid rrp not the sale price then you might want to take it back and explain that bike sold to you was sold to you with in appropiate size information and you are entitled to a full 28 day refund. Then get size larger via internet site, something to think about


----------



## NormanD (16 Aug 2009)

I think its a common problem with the Subway as the three other people I've spoken too who have one have all said the same .... "Great bike but the front end is too low".

I'm matched to an 18" frame (tested other makes of bikes in other LBS) and the 18" framed Subway LTD I own is too low for me too, since this is to be my second bike, I'll not be using it until I make the corrections that suit me.

But all the same it is a damn good bike for the price (if only my arms were longer) 

Norm


----------



## Weegie (16 Aug 2009)

OLDSHUNTER said:


> Hi weegie if bar height not ample did you not try a frame size larger?



Well, when I stand astride the top tube, I can only lift the bike by a couple of inches. I've been led to believe that's about right? I would think going up to a 22" frame would kill me, or at least render me useless at certain other sports.

I guess I just have short legs and a long body. No worries, the stem raiser pointed out by Norm will do the trick nicely. Once I realised such goodies were available, I also spotted this 35 degree stem raiser in Halfords, which might do the same job in a slightly more attractive way.



> It is well known that halfords have at times ill advised customers and sold them wrong frame size maybe you should go back to them .Also if you paid rrp not the sale price then you might want to take it back and explain that bike sold to you was sold to you with in appropiate size information and you are entitled to a full 28 day refund. Then get size larger via internet site, something to think about


Thanks for the suggestion - I did go think about that, but finally decided that since I've spent 2 fun days setting up & tweaking the bike to near-perfection, the last thing I want is a refund .


----------



## Horsfall (17 Aug 2009)

I have the subway commuter limited ed with the white wheels etc, and I wasn't told that I couldn't adjust the handlebar height, but doesn't seem to be a problem for me at the moment


----------



## captainhastings (17 Aug 2009)

Horsfall said:


> I have the subway commuter limited ed with the white wheels etc, and I wasn't told that I couldn't adjust the handlebar height, but doesn't seem to be a problem for me at the moment




I have the exact same bike I wasnt told either. I do find my self leaning forward quite a bit and end up putting a lot of weight on my arms.
I didnt even think to check that I just assumed that was standard feature


----------



## willem (17 Aug 2009)

This is all because of the modern aheadset construction. The best solution is to get a riser stem. Make sure you get the right size both in terms of forward reach and in terms of angle. Also make sure you get a stem for the right bar diameter: some fancier bars are now oversize (I bet yours is not).
Bike size is less a matter of height than of frame length.
If you move your saddle back, you will also have less weight on your hands.
Willem


----------



## captainhastings (17 Aug 2009)

Yea apparenty a stem is £15. The halfords return policy is very good though I made a bit of a risky decision today and exchanged my subway for the tdf road bike. They did it with no hassle at all.
Most of my riding is going to be main road & dual carrageway so If made the right choice I dont know. The brief time I had the subway ltd I could'nt fault it but it was a case of the grass is greener ( eg road bike ) . I couldnt have both and if I bought a second bike at the moment it would be devorce time 
Very addictive this bike lark


----------



## youngoldbloke (17 Aug 2009)

You can get riser stems for around £9.99 online, 35 or even 40 degrees. And just think of the aero position you could get if you flipped the stem .


----------



## Weegie (17 Aug 2009)

youngoldbloke said:


> You can get riser stems for around £9.99 online, 35 or even 40 degrees



It looks like most fixed angle risers (including all sold by Halfords) are for standard 25.4mm handlebars. And - of course - the Carrera Subway 2 Commuter has an oversized 31.8mm bar 

So, it appears that Norm's original suggestion of a stem extension is the only affordable way to increase handle height on a Carrera Commuter.


----------



## youngoldbloke (17 Aug 2009)

Weegie said:


> It looks like most fixed angle risers (including all sold by Halfords) are for standard 25.4mm handlebars. And - of course - the Carrera Subway 2 Commuter has an oversized 31.8mm bar
> 
> Didn't realise they had OS bars. Interesting that in the webpage spec.for the Halfords riser stem linked to above 31.8 is quoted, and yet if you look at the packaging illustrated it clearly states a bar size of 25.4!


----------



## darron greatrex (28 Jan 2015)

This might help:
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Satori-Heads-Up-4-Adjustable-Adapter-for-Ahead-Stems/391024353065?_trksid=p2045573.c100033.m2042&_trkparms=aid=111001&algo=REC.SEED&ao=1&asc=20131017132637&meid=c29f020c6e294027aa6c2f0f4135f6e7&pid=100033&rk=3&rkt=4&sd=331461490296


----------



## youngoldbloke (28 Jan 2015)

Would hope this had been sorted by now - almost 6 years ago!


----------



## cyberknight (28 Jan 2015)

Links to the two sorts ?
I have a subway one disc with fixed stem and fixed post , triple.
When i started riding again i had the subway with the suspension post etc and i found the seatpost was cr_*p as it worked loose and the adjustable stem was set as low as it would go .
The current set up below , albeit i have changed back to the standard stem at the same angle as i put a longer stem ( shown) on it and i was too stretched.


----------



## mybike (29 Jan 2015)

I'm in the throes of looking for a new bike and the thought of not being able to adjust the bar height is a new one on me. Is this common and if I want to be looking for adjustable bars what should I look for?


----------

